# So who do you think is the better rider?



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

your photobucket links are not working....it just says page not found on photobucket website


----------



## ilovemoosh (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry about that :lol: all fixed


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Its hard to say who is a better rider by pictures.. Someone might not have the best equitation, but is able to handle more difficult situations and ride a harder horse, but you could also have a "pretty rider" and all they can do is ride a push button horse. 
Judging their eq I would say the first rider is better; she is straighter and seems to be quiet (although in the video she is bouncing a lot)


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

*ksk*

Well from what i can see the first rider has a better hand positin than the sec one. but i would agree with steph the 1st 1 is not going with the horse and looks very tense but the 2nd 1 has a much straighter back and very good seat overall.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes i agree with the above posts, i think rider one has a better seat overall.


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

They both stink
Jks jks. I think you both are sorta the same when it comes to how good you are. #1 has better hand position then 2 but 2 has a really good seat and leg position.

Im thinking #2


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hahaha :lol: Do i see abit of sarcasm there ox-tuff rider :lol: :lol:


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

i would say #1, but you only have a video of #1 and just pics of #2


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think they're both good in different ways. 
I like 2 because of the position (leg) & 1, like above has better hand position.
But I'm sure both are good in their own ways.


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

Rider #1 in the video has beautiful leg position. Needs to sit deeper in the saddle, and needs to put bend in her elbow, she looks stiff. Definitely a confident rider. 

Biggest fault in this picture: http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa106/laredo454/Picture171-1.jpg
the rider is pinching with her knees causing her to pitch forward. Closing the calves on the horse and turning the toe out will give the rider a much more secure seat. 

I think rider #2 is definitely down in her heel very nicely. She is riding with her leg too far in front of her (looks like a Western leg). It needs to be back under her hip. Remember straight line from shoulder to hip to heel. Floppy wrists (I still have this problem), and she has an overall look of stiffness. On the positive side, she looks very talented, eyes up, nice posture, confidence. 

I prefer rider one. But they both look very talented and confident.


----------



## Nevie (Jan 2, 2008)

Both riders are really good but I like rider #1 better. SHe has a good leg and hand position and a good back.

Rider #2 is good as well but her arms are straight and her legs are really far foreward.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I like rider 1 better. She is a little bouncy, but her hand position and leg position is nice. Her half seat needs some work, but she looks pretty nice. Nice position over the fences. She is a bit stiff.

Rider 2 has nice heels, but her leg is rather far foreward in all the pics. She needs to bend her elbows more and pick up her hands a bit and keep them together. In the last picture you are leaning in quite a bit. Over fences it looks like your a little hunched and your shoulders need to be a bit more back.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Rider #1 sometimes "pops" the horse in the mouth when she's landing. She was pinching her knees in the jumping picture but other than that. The way she was riding the canter is a typical hunter way; didn't think she needed to sit deeper in the saddle. She seems to have a nice line from bit to elbow, but she sometimes breaks the line when she goes into jumping position. 

Rider #2 has a very unsecure leg from what I can tell. It looks like she swings it back and forth with the canter. It should be in line with her hip. She also leans to the inside when she turns. She should be stepping on the outside and opening her inside shoulder and hip. She needs to unflatten her hands, too. 

I don't think a "pretty rider" is a "good rider", but an EFFECTIVE rider is a "good rider".


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

girl number one.....number two has a poor seat and bad leg



not to be mean....but both need to work on their riding postion.

^ i agree. an effective rider is a good rider


----------

